# Pellet Rifle Recommendation



## hfwarner3 (Feb 19, 2008)

I am thinking of getting myself a pellet rifle for my birthday next week. Mostly it would be for target shooting in the backyard and having the older kids start working on their accuracy.

A guy at work got a New Tech Force 99 Premier .22 Pellet Rifle with scope for his son for Christmas. He got it thinking it would last a couple hundred rounds and throw it away, but he says they have put 1,000 pellets through it and it is going strong. It came close to the 900 fps advertised and is fairly accurate (about 1 in 10 is a flyer, but that could be ammo, too).

My buddy bought it at a pawn shop for $99. I found a new one online for $209 with the scope - $220 shipped to the door.

Anyone have any comments or recommendations? $225 is the most I want to spend and I would like something that would give me the option of hunting squirrel and rabbit if I had to.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

check out pyramid air
they have them as big as 45 & 50 that will take deer out to about 50 yds
the brits are really the biggest source of good info as airguns are just about the only thing they are allowed to own (can't even own the big ones there anymore). lots of gents there hunt birds & small mammals with them. try here
http://thehuntinglife.com/forums/index.php?act=idx


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks! I'll check that URL out.


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

check this out....
if you got the money you cant beat RWS


http://www.airgundepot.com/


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I love my Beeman.


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 19, 2008)

I went to pyramidair and went with the RWS 34 Panther .22 with scope. I went ahead and through in 4 tins of pellets (buy 3, get 1 free) and 2 pairs of children's eye protection. It should also do nicely in case we have any raccoon problems with the hens...


----------



## Sully (Feb 29, 2008)

Consider buying a good quality .22 rifle. I live on the edge of a small town and shoot sub-sonic rounds for varmits close by. They don't have powder in shell instead using the slight power of the primer. No crack of a regular .22 and will dust a crow at pellet gun ranges. Sound is no louder than pellet gun.
Not sure of the range so I always watch what is beyond the target.
Round will not cycle a semi-auto, so I would go with a single action or bolt action.
If you wanted to at some time you would have the option of using high velocity .22 rounds in same rifle.
Look at New England Firearms. They produce quality break open single action rifles and shotguns at very reasonable prices. 

Just thought I'd throw an idea in the mix.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

sounds great, share the fun later
i'm waiting on Dennis Quackenbush to start taking orders again.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

you can get a gammo .177 hunter 1100 fps for under 200 with a scope
and it will take care of most small game I like the cb shorts and longs
in the .22 rifle as well they have much more power than the air rifle
but one big disadvantage is that the ball bullet in these ultra low velocity
.22 has a much greater tendancy to ricotche than a pellet from an air rifle
sometimes if you are looking for discretion in your shooting the ricotche
may be louder than the shot whereas the pellet from the airrifle seems
to splatter and deform on impact much more and this seems to stop
much of the ricotche.


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 19, 2008)

Sully said:


> Consider buying a good quality .22 rifle.


We already have a Ruger 10/22 with bull barrel and scope. You can't shoot that within city limits except in self-defense. The air rifle is for at home practice in the backyard to teach the kids.


----------



## Sully (Feb 29, 2008)

Learned the secret of pushing the law of firearms in town years ago. Keep the caliber small, watch your background, and only shoot once.
Almost impossible to precicely locate the origin of a single shot. Most important of all, don't make a habit of shooting in or near town.
Please don't think I shoot randomly. I used to be a reserve cop and I still know most deputies around here. Most laws are good and there for a reason.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

sully as you describe your shooting i think about the female last week. she was two lanes over and we were doingshooting w/ movement. out of nowhere i hear her scream. i never took my eyes (or muzzle) off my target but the kid next to me flinched a bit. afterward i talked w/ the range personnel, it seems she held it together very well even though the hot brass was stuck at the base of her neck burning the ---- out of her. they also noticed the person on the other side of her flinch a bit.
basically if i was your neighbor in a suburban neighborhood (even at the edge of town) and you were popping of rounds we would have problems.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

hfwarner3 said:


> We already have a Ruger 10/22 with bull barrel and scope. You can't shoot that within city limits except in self-defense. The air rifle is for at home practice in the backyard to teach the kids.


Check your city ordinaces carfully most do not alow pelet guns or archery any more either , but they don't make much noise so you are so much less likely to get caught and most people do not have the negitive stigma about them.


----------



## Sully (Feb 29, 2008)

Pops2, Absolutely right. The last time I fired a round at my property was last summer. I don't do or condone random shooting anywhere.
I agree the likely thing for hfwarner3 to get is a well made pellet gun. 
Safety first. Sometimes you aren't given a second chance.


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 19, 2008)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> Check your city ordinaces carfully most do not alow pelet guns or archery any more either , but they don't make much noise so you are so much less likely to get caught and most people do not have the negitive stigma about them.


You are allowed to use "bb guns, air rifles, or other pneumatic weapons" if you are 16 years of age or older and/or operating under the guidance of an adult AND the shooter, the target, and the projectile stay on your own property at all times. You can use it on someone else's property if you have their express permission (like hunting on their land type permission).

They tried to outlaw BB guns in our county and our city, which legally REQUIRES every homeowner to own a firearm and ammunition, went nuts until the county watered it down to the above law.


----------



## Goatguy (Aug 23, 2007)

Pops2 said:


> sully as you describe your shooting i think about the female last week. she was two lanes over and we were doingshooting w/ movement. out of nowhere i hear her scream. i never took my eyes (or muzzle) off my target but the kid next to me flinched a bit. afterward i talked w/ the range personnel, it seems she held it together very well even though the hot brass was stuck at the base of her neck burning the ---- out of her. they also noticed the person on the other side of her flinch a bit.
> basically if i was your neighbor in a suburban neighborhood (even at the edge of town) and you were popping of rounds we would have problems.



I don't get it.... What does ejected brass have to do with shooting in city limits? And for another matter, how much can a brass casing really burn? I mean, I know they are hot (sometimes), but they cool down quick and its not like they are glowing red or anything, just a little warm usually. I must have missed the point somwhere in there, I just don't understand what a girl screaming on a rifle range has to do with shooting in city limits, OR why you would have problems with someone "popping a few rounds" next doors. I can see no harm in a responsible neighbor using thier firearm.

I get a LOT more annoyed when my neighbor decides to do some hammering, or chainsawing at 7 am than I do with them shooting some guns.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Sully said:


> Learned the secret of pushing the law of firearms in town years ago. Keep the caliber small, watch your background, and only shoot once.
> Almost impossible to precicely locate the origin of a single shot. Most important of all, don't make a habit of shooting in or near town.
> Please don't think I shoot randomly. I used to be a reserve cop and I still know most deputies around here. Most laws are good and there for a reason.



hmmm recommending breaking the law is something I thought we were not supposed to do on HT ? Wait its ok because you were a LE officer and you apparently are above the law 

BTW if ya are prejudiced against airguns don't buy one and quit tryin to talk others out of one! Apparently ya are too cheap to invest in a decent one for your own use...


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

I recommend going here and looking
http://www.network54.com/Forum/79537/

I am partial to the sheriden pump for a cheaper choice and I also like the upper/mid enge beeman series the r-7 or r-9 are great starter guns. I have a gun made by the folks that make those for beeman that I have had for 30 years. Split that mpney over the time and its been worth every penny. I have several quality airguns and have had many a pleasant hour using them for a bit of everything. They are great at what they do and fill thier roles well.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Goatguy
the point is, in a controlled environment, the one in a million happened. and it caused a noticeable distraction among some of the most disciplined individuals in the world. it could just as easily be a bee or wasp in the uncrontrolled environment of the backyard. now in more rural settings i don't have issues, but a suburban neighborhood is not a safe place for shooting anything w/ lethal power to include big bore airguns.
this particular Marine now has a 5.56 case shaped mark at the base of her neck that will be there for at least several months.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

We have had an RWS I think model 48, for over 12 years, and it is a great rifle. It should outlast me and my sons.


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 19, 2008)

Pops2 said:


> Goatguy
> the point is, in a controlled environment, the one in a million happened. and it caused a noticeable distraction among some of the most disciplined individuals in the world. it could just as easily be a bee or wasp in the uncrontrolled environment of the backyard. now in more rural settings i don't have issues, but a suburban neighborhood is not a safe place for shooting anything w/ lethal power to include big bore airguns.
> this particular Marine now has a 5.56 case shaped mark at the base of her neck that will be there for at least several months.


Ummm ... maybe the military has changed. I have a couple of burn marks from hot brass but I never took my eyes off the range. I once had to drop on a fire ant bed in MILES gear during a training mission. Did I jump up and yell, "Timeout! Fire ants!" That would be a no ... I would have had my butt kicked by my own guys. 

What I am saying is that a weapon, ANY weapon, comes with great responsibility. The responsibility comes before all else, including your own discomfort or even your own life if need be. If you can't handle that responsibility then you have no business with a weapon.

My children have been taught from day one how to handle weapons with respect and responsibility - whether it is a gun, a knife, or whatever. If it is a weapon, don't touch unless you have a darn good reason to. 

That is part of what buying the pellet gun is about - reinforcing good gun stewardship and marksmanship.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

hey boss the range personnel are there to catch anyone who breaks discipline, so no unsafe acts. but it did affect the speed of the shooters to her left & right (support unit boots), which is bad on short time limit scored shooting.


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

I invested in a Weihrauch Mod.HW50WS match pellet rifle 14 years ago. It's 177 cal and the adjustable trigger is fine. It deserves a better scope than the 1.5 Weaver I mounted on it. In my book, accuracy trumps velocity every time...Glen


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

quietstar said:


> I invested in a Weihrauch Mod.HW50WS match pellet rifle 14 years ago. It's 177 cal and the adjustable trigger is fine. It deserves a better scope than the 1.5 Weaver I mounted on it. In my book, accuracy trumps velocity every time...Glen


I have several of them  I agree with accuracy vs power and preach it often...

want real accuracy? try a diopter sight sometime a peep even is good on that gun!


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

peep sights are so underutilized. i just shot expert w/ an m-4 w/ m203 using the peep sights. the b mod target at 500 yds is at most 1/4 the width of the front sight post but because the peep so naturally centers the front post i put 8 of 10 in the black w/ a 20 MPH wind & that itty bitty rifle.


----------

